# What do you seal your lure with?



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry this question probably has been asked time and time again. What do you seal your lure with? Before paint of course. The more research I do the more confuse it I get. I have been recently play around with some balsa wood and I have manged to get some lures made. Now I am in the sealing stage of the game. I have seen some use varies methods. A friend recommended Polyurthane. I have used this for many other wood projects and like the results.

So what do you pros use?


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

I use laquer thinner and Polystyrene, which I get from jewel cases (CD covers) Works like a charm. I know that some of the balsa builders here in NO also uses this method. You just have to find the right laquer thinner, some of them dont dissolve the polystyrene. I think acetone can be used also....

Michael


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I use a 50/50 mixture of spar urethane and mineral spirits. Works great on my musky lures


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I found this archive while searching google.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/archive/index.php/t-87949.html

Bester...I seen this on youtube how that working for you?

Pikopath.... I have a boat load of jewel case not in use any more. Does it matter what color they are, If I am painting the lures.

I guess my confusion comes from many different people doing different methods and since I am a newbie I have no clue which is best.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I've read that superglue works but I have never tried it. Look here this might help

http://www.tackleunderground.com/co...detailed-balsa-crankbaits/?hl=+sealing++balsa


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

It works great bigfoot. try it out


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

BigFoot158 said:


> I found this archive while searching google.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/archive/index.php/t-87949.html
> 
> ...


 I am not sure, have only used the clear ones. I will guess that the colored ones has something added... But white plastic coffee cups made of polystyrene will also work, then you actually have the white base coat right away. Im not sure bout the rules in the US, but in the EU all plastic should be marked with the recycling symbol, and the abbreviation for the plastic used. So if you have cups with that symbol and it says PS, its polystyrene, and can be used.
Like this:
http://www.foamequipment.com/blog/bid/34572/What-Do-Recycling-Symbols-on-Plastics-Mean-Part-1
I know someone on this board tried jewel cases, but he had problems finding the right thinner...so you might have to do some trial and error.
If you go this way, crush the cases, and they will dissolve faster, it will take some hours, let it sit over night, if it isnt gooey, then you have the wrong kind of thinner.

Michael


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

*GetTheNet*...I have modeling experience (airplanes made from balsa). What I know about it that it harden balsa like a brick. But CA (=super glue) can be costly if your making hundreds of lures at a time. I am not currently doing this but maybe a option in the future. I also want to say Great many thanks on the reading material. I pulled a great amount of info from it.


*Bester*...The only draw back I am having with this method is cost. I seen gallon at Lowes cost 46 big bucks. I may try this at a latter date. I am planing on a lathe and turning some other type of wood so this my be a great method then. Thank you for your time and info.

*Pikopath*...Yea we have the same recycle rules here. I do plastic welding from time to time so I am used to the Ps, Pe, type of plastic. I also would like to thank you for your time and info.


I would like to thank all that read and posted so far. I think for the first run of lures I am going to try the Ca and Envirotex. I hope they mix well with Createx since I have hundreds of dollars invested in this paint and airbrushes. I have found a mirror ball motor that rotates at 3 rpms that i will using for the drying rack(not yet built).


----------

